# 01-92 vs 03-92 picture comparison on wrist



## rvbert8

I'm debating b/t a 01-92 and 03-92 at the moment. I have about a 7 and 1/4 to 7 and 1/2 wrist, and can't seem to find any actual wrist comparison shots of these watches on wrists of members.

I've printed off the actual size paper printings, but due to being only paper, I've found that I can't truly appreciate their size without the appropriate thickness of the watch. My main concern is that the 01-92 appears to look good, but is just massive, and if I'd lose any weight, it would become way too big on my wrist. My concern with the 03-92 is that it'd be fine probably at 43mm, but is 42mm too small, or is it like the Omega Aqua Terras where it wears bigger due to dial size and case shape?

Can anyone state how the 03-92 fits compared to say a 

(a) Breitling Superocean STeelfish
(b) Panerai Luminor Base model
(c) Omega 41mm Aqua Terra/Railmaster
(d) Doxa 1200t models or 1000t models
(e) Sinn u1
(f) Halios Bluering


If anyone has pictures that'd be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tommysol

*Here you go...*

I have a 7 5/8" wrist and I think that the 42mm BR 03 is more than adequate on your wrist. My recommendation is that if you wear the 46mm BR 01 under a shirt sleeve...it will look fine and be more protected from knocks and bumps. If you wear the BR 01 with a short sleeve shirt..IMO..it will look odd and is very prone to hitting the watch on doors, shelves etc. I think the BR 03 is the perfect size for your wrist. But if you want an oversize "statement" watch...then go with the BR 01 and enjoy the benefits.

Here are some wrist shots of the two on my wrist...

42mm BR 03










46mm BR 01




























Hope this helps!


----------



## rvbert8

I've got a friend who let me try his 46mm Parnis watch, BR01 style.

What do you all think, is it too big for my wrist?


----------



## wiltbradley

rvbert8 said:


> I've got a friend who let me try his 46mm Parnis watch, BR01 style.
> 
> What do you all think, is it too big for my wrist?


you need to get your ll cool j on if you want to rock the 46mm. i think the 42 would def be better for you.


----------



## rvbert8

thanks for the opinions everyone. 

Not much activity in this subforum is there?


----------



## DEP21

wiltbradley said:


> you need to get your ll cool j on if you want to rock the 46mm. i think the 42 would def be better for you.


+1 
sorry chap, the proportions are out


----------



## rvbert8

I know this is an old thread, but wanted to post some pictures for others that may be in this situation. Here is how my shortly owned BR03-92 looked on my wrist. It may help with the BR01 comparison shot above.


----------



## sohailjiva

I have a few comparison shots of my BR01-92 compared to an Anonimo (42mm or 46 mm if you take in the extremes of the unique Bezel), a Breitling Chronospace(40mm) (lucky to catch it as it is going away for repairs) and some other watches!








































Comparison with a U-Boat B53, size wise the BR01-92 seems to be just righ with th u-boat being a little too large for my wrists.


----------



## OrisLvr

Personally rvbert8, I think the 03-92 looks just right on your wrist. I have the same 7.5" wrist and I think the 46mm 01's just look too big. I have a 47mm Oris that looks the same on the wrist as my 42mm B&R. Just my .02
John


----------



## akira23

It all depends on style...Some folks can pull it off. I have 7" wrist and I wear my 01-92...and I love it. I also have Pam's that range from 44mm - 47mm....


----------



## rvbert8

I'm glad we are getting some good comparison pictures here. IT was truly hard for me to gauge the size, hence why I picked up a Parnis first.

It's funny how I can pull off a 44mm Panerai, but couldn't the slightly larger B&R.


----------



## thsiao

I think the 46mm looked ok on your wrist... but it is very hard to say for sure based on photos because it will vary depending on the angle in which the pic was taken. Having said that, I think the 03 just looks small and funny after you've seen the 01. But then again I am biased to large watches .


----------

